# Best BVI fishing Lures???



## malyea

Back for another Moorings charter in December! Mick - shake up some Painkillers! 

Taking friends that want to fish and though I fish on every charter (yes, I get the BVI license, etc) I never catch much - couple Kings or Spanish Mackerel but not much else. 

Any thoughts on 'the best lures' for trolling/casting in the BVI? Appreciate any input but please be specific. Would love to catch a couple Mahi....

Thanks! 

Mick - Where's those Painkillers?!?!


----------



## capta

Unless you want to sail the windward side of the BVI's, some 2 to 10 miles offshore, you are unlikely to catch any dolphin.
There are very few fish in the Sir Francis Drake Channel, of any kind, but sailing very close to a reef on an exposed side of an island, (not the channel side), say south of Peter, Norman, Salt, etc, may bring results.
Most likely you will catch a cuda, NOT safe to eat in the VI, unless you know what you are doing.
Spoons, at slow speed, can produce some results, though I use blue & white plastic squids w/an egg sinker in the head, a wire leader about 8' long and a good, sharp hook, as a good all around lure.
Targeting particular species; dolphin take yellow/green lures, kings & tuna take red/white and wahoo anything purple. To be a successful tropical waters fisherman, speed is the key; the faster you go, the more fish you will hook up. 10 to 12 knots is good, but hard to achieve on most sailing vessels. Therefor, fish close to the boat (twice the length of the boat at 6 knots; it's the boat that attracts the fish to the lure) to get as much action on the lure as possible and never dead astern; fish off the quarter.
Every year it's getting harder to catch fish; I guess they have pretty much killed our oceans. How sad. Good luck.


----------



## TQA

Further South I have had good results with 6 inch pink squids trolled well behind the boat with a teaser trolled close to the boat. Tuna usually hit on or about the 100 ft depth line at about 4 knots, dorado hit at 6 knots plus and in the open ocean. Sailing down weedlines often brings results. Recently I have done better on the windward side of the islands.


----------



## FarCry

I have had good luck on tuna and dolphin/dorado/mahi by trolling an orange and green squid imitator on one line and a Mann's Stretch 25 on the other.


----------

